# Any females wanna share diet information?



## Cynderella (Nov 30, 2014)

Are there any females here that want to share their successful diets and daily calorie intakes? 

Looking for a different diet to help that's easy to fix for my 8 year old son and I. I don't always have time to make separate meals for us both. If it's not a strict diet then suggestions on intake amounts. 

Not using supplements at all, not interested in them either. I'm already short and have good muscle mass just looking to loose some lbs. I had a miscarriage about 6 mnths ago and can't loose the weight I gained yet. 

Just got dumped and I gotta get my shit straightened out HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## Khazima (Dec 1, 2014)

It's a bad idea to put your 8 year old son on a diet as his body is growing rapidly and it can be detrimental to starve him, especially for his growing organs and testicles. Unless he is morbidly obese he should maintain or be in a surplus. 

As for your diet, a diet is a diet and a caloric deficit doesn't discriminate depending on gender. Other peoples deficit won't work for the next person, you need to find your own by calculating your TDEE and experimenting to find if it's your true TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) then eating under it.

All the best.


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2014)

Khazima said:


> It's a bad idea to put your 8 year old son on a diet as his body is growing rapidly and it can be detrimental to starve him, especially for his growing organs and testicles. Unless he is morbidly obese he should maintain or be in a surplus.
> 
> As for your diet, a diet is a diet and a caloric deficit doesn't discriminate depending on gender. Other peoples deficit won't work for the next person, you need to find your own by calculating your TDEE and experimenting to find if it's your true TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) then eating under it.
> 
> All the best.


A diet doesn't involve a caloric deficit, it's the type of food you eat.


----------



## Cynderella (Dec 1, 2014)

Khazima said:


> It's a bad idea to put your 8 year old son on a diet as his body is growing rapidly and it can be detrimental to starve him, especially for his growing organs and testicles. Unless he is morbidly obese he should maintain or be in a surplus.
> 
> As for your diet, a diet is a diet and a caloric deficit doesn't discriminate depending on gender. Other peoples deficit won't work for the next person, you need to find your own by calculating your TDEE and experimenting to find if it's your true TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) then eating under it.
> 
> All the best.



I'm not putting him on a diet Im just requiring he eats chicken and fish when I do and not hotdogs or pizza as he wants constantly. He's not very picky but he also needs to learn to eat what is in front of him. Full balanced meals that are healthy if I can spruce it up for him great but other then that my son eats everything in the house, hence the comment of not being able to always afford whole foods and healthier options. If it's not nailed down he's eating it. He has not health issues now or ever. 

How does one determine their TDEE?


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2014)

Any of those would be good but sure one of the other guys might be able to point you in the direction of the best one


----------



## Cynderella (Dec 1, 2014)

Irish thank you for the link!


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2014)

No problem! Make sure you teach your little man about eating good food and hitting the gym hard so he can grow up big and strong like some of the lads on here


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2014)

Every time I see this thread title I hope it says any females wanna share nudes....


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Every time I see this thread title I hope it says any females wanna share nudes....



there's always a needy one in every group


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 2, 2014)

Let the boy eat!!


You really just gotta be a smart shopper and buy in bulk. Chicken, eggs, milk, brown rice, oatmeal.. even cherrios are very healthy (whole grain oats) super cheap, and kids love cereal... and pour some olive oil and/or canola oil on all his meals, that'll fill the little guy up... healthy oils like that are the cheapest source of healthy calories


----------



## Khazima (Jan 17, 2015)

Irish said:


> A diet doesn't involve a caloric deficit, it's the type of food you eat.



My bad, i misread it as a 'diet' for weight loss, not a diet in general.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 17, 2015)

My notifications  went off on my alerts for female nudes.

This isnt what i was expecting.

Thanks ecks...


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 18, 2015)

I've gone keto and am not looking back. Basically, my diet consists of 80% fat, 15% protein, and finally 5% carbs.. 

Only supplements I take are 13in1 vitamins&minerals and omega 3.


----------



## Cynderella (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sticking to the IIFYM and it seems to be working down 10 lbs in a week and a half of seriously monitoring intakes.


----------

